# dog sitting in Spain,Andalucia



## yanica (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola, Hello to dog owners and dog lovers. I am looking for a job as a dog sitter, I really would like to continue with work with animals, because I love them and I am happy to work with them. Since January I am as a volunteer in Spain, all my voluntary projects was with animals especially with dogs, horses. and of course I have an experiences as a dogsitter in UK.
I like my voluntary work, but I would like to earn some money as well for my next travel voluntary project (finland in the farm with sibirian husky farm)
Please, if someone need dogsitter live in, dont hesitate to contact me or if someone knows about the website with this kind of job offers. Thank you sooooo much.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

yanica said:


> Hola, Hello to dog owners and dog lovers. I am looking for a job as a dog sitter, I really would like to continue with work with animals, because I love them and I am happy to work with them. Since January I am as a volunteer in Spain, all my voluntary projects was with animals especially with dogs, horses. and of course I have an experiences as a dogsitter in UK.
> I like my voluntary work, but I would like to earn some money as well for my next travel voluntary project (finland in the farm with sibirian husky farm)
> Please, if someone need dogsitter live in, dont hesitate to contact me or if someone knows about the website with this kind of job offers. Thank you sooooo much.


Hi there
I've see this website posted before and it might be worth a looky!
It looks more volunteer than paid but I've haven't looked around the site much so you never know. Workaway.info the site for free work exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad.
Good luck..


----------



## yanica (Jun 28, 2010)

thank you so much Muddy, this website I know very well. In this moment I am volunteer via workaway(actually I am a volunteer since January). such an amazing experiences. I love it, but now I need to keep some money for my next voluntary projects
again thanks for help, all the best for you
take care


----------



## yanica (Jun 28, 2010)

thank you so much Muddy, this website I know very well. In this moment I am volunteer via workaway(actually I am a volunteer since January). such an amazing experiences. I love it, but now I need to keep some money for my next voluntary projects
again thanks for help, all the best for you
take care


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

You're welcome Yanica
Funny you already know about that site. I just might try a bit of volunteer work when I get over to Spain, might be a good way to see a bit more of the country and try different things before choosing where I want to touch down!
Happy travelling..:wave:


----------



## yanica (Jun 28, 2010)

I highly recommend the voluntary work. such an amazing unforgettable experiences. I really enjoy it. If you like travelling this is one of the best way how to discover the country, culture....I have been volunteer in Greece, Italy and now in Spain,cannot complain at all, but now need a find a job for next voluntary work....hope I will be lucky....


----------



## karen evans (May 31, 2011)

Where exactly are you and how much do you charge?


----------

